# Pas de WiFi sur Windows



## lancelot49 (19 Octobre 2016)

Bonsoir à tous. Ayant installer Windows 10 (entreprise x64) via Bootcamp cet après-midi. Tous c'est bien passé jusqu'au moment de mettre la WiFi. Je n'est pas accès au reseau WiFi, Cependant, j'ai bien installer le pilote Airport sur Windows, mais le problème persiste. Pouvez vous m'éclairez un peu s'il vous plait ?


----------



## marly57000 (24 Novembre 2016)

Meme probléme que toi !!

J'attends aussi une réponse...


----------



## aurelienrdrgs (30 Mai 2017)

Egalement le même soucis, impossible de me connecter a ma box SFR


----------



## leofidel (7 Mars 2018)

Des solutions pour ce soucis ? j'ai le même sur windows 8.1 avec un macbook pro 2015 sous high sierra. Help please


----------



## Locke (7 Mars 2018)

leofidel a dit:


> j'ai le même sur windows 8.1 avec un macbook pro 2015


Il aurait mieux valu installer Windows 10 bien plus performant et stable !

Sinon, tu as téléchargé et lancé depuis l'Explorateur de fichiers de Windows, les pilotes/drivers qu'Assistant Boot Camp propose lors de l'installation en lançant le fichier Setup.exe?


----------



## leofidel (7 Mars 2018)

Oui Locke et la et le problème j'ai toujours une message d'erreur disant que la version bootcamp n'est pas faite pour ce pc ou n'est pas supportée . j'ai donc essayer de télécharger d'autres version bootcamp. toujours le même soucis.


----------



## leofidel (7 Mars 2018)

Oui et j'ai un message d'erreur me disant que la version bootcamp n'est pas supportée par le pc. j'ai donc téléchargé d'autre version et toujours la même chose.


----------



## Locke (7 Mars 2018)

leofidel a dit:


> j'ai donc essayer de télécharger d'autres version bootcamp.





leofidel a dit:


> Oui et j'ai un message d'erreur me disant que la version bootcamp n'est pas supportée par le pc. j'ai donc téléchargé d'autre version et toujours la même chose.


Ca ne sert à rien de vouloir utiliser autre chose que ce que propose la version de macOS d'Assistant Boot Camp qui est cours dans ton MBP, c'est même tout le contraire.

Et pourquoi Windows 8.1 ? Ton MBP est bien dans cette liste... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201457 ... ?


----------



## leofidel (7 Mars 2018)

Oui bien sur il est dans la liste j'ai vérifié avant l'installation. Windows 8.1 parce que je dispose d'une licence, contrairement à windows 10.


----------



## Locke (7 Mars 2018)

Est-ce que tu peux connecter ton MBP avec un câble ethernet ? Si oui, tu le fais, dans la partition de Windows, tu vas dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques et normalement comme le Wi-Fi pose problème, il y a aura devant une icône jaune en forme de triangle avec un point d'exclamation. Tu fais un double-clic dessus et tu demandes à faire la mise à jour.


----------

